# Sarm capsules



## Nour2000 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have previously used sarm. They worked fine, as if they were sarm in the capsule i dont know. I read a lot about the fact that when taking a sar( capsule) powder, dose not work??


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sorry, what is the question?


----------



## Nour2000 (Mar 22, 2018)

do sarm powder / capsules are absorbed by the body?


----------

